# SHOW US YOUR CRUMMY CABOOSE!



## time warp

I keep seeing cabooses (cabeese, crummy, hack cabii??) popping up here and there in one thread then another. How about a caboose thread? What ever scale or gauge, doesn't matter. Let's see what you have.
My HO scale cabooses aren't anything special, but have a look. I'm sure others will be much better than mine!

The first two are some simple kitbash projects from several years ago. This one is a PC transfer done from a magazine article. A little coarse but gets the job done.









Next up is a favorite of mine, yet unfinished but in service any way. A bit unique, it also is built from an article. Starting point was an AHM double door boxcar.

















My latest crummy is an old Mantua. I needed one for my NYC Sharks and here it is tacked on my Peabody coal drag










And here are our "daily drivers", The 623 is a Santa Fe style, and the Santa Fe is a more modern wide vision. Both AHM. The third is a Lima bay window, Ex CN










Now lets see what everybody else has!


----------



## shaygetz

I have about 30 total...

This one is done with cardboard and matchsticks with bits of wire and a nail for a smokestack...


----------



## time warp

Very nice, good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chet

Here's a wood kit that was built about 25 or so years ago. Don't know who made it. Kadee trucks were installed with leaf springs replacing the coil springs. Does look crummy. 










I actually built two of these. The other is somewhere on the layout.

Here's another. It is also a wood kit of a Great Northern caboose.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Mine's a lot larger than it was 20 years ago. You really wouldn't want to see it.

Oh.... Never mind!


----------



## jlc41

Here's my fleet. More to come, maybe.


----------



## time warp

Really nice scene, J! Are the two on the right Bachmann? They remind me of the old N&W style.
That EL cabin car is sharp. Nice!


----------



## cole226

here's some of my cabooseseses! cabeeses! :dunno:


----------



## Genetk44

My most recent cboose aquisition...a CN PSC by TrueLine Trains


----------



## Aceman21

This is my newest, also from True Line Trains. My other cabooses are packed away at the moment


----------



## Genetk44

And two more..CNR wood cabooses....I think these were TrueLine Trains also.


----------



## Aceman21

Genetk44 said:


> And two more..CN wood cabooses....I think these were TrueLine Trains also.
> 
> View attachment 225874




Love them


----------



## Genetk44




----------



## jlc41

WOW, very nice cabooses and weathering. TW, yes they are Bachmann. Am thinking of ordering an Athearns #8509 Bay Window Caboose, Napa Valley Wine paint scheme.


----------



## Genetk44

Aceman21 said:


> This is my newest, also from True Line Trains. My other cabooses are packed away at the moment


I thought about getting one of those International Service ones but decided against it. They aren't cheap those PSCs.


----------



## Aceman21

Genetk44 said:


> I thought about getting one of those International Service ones but decided against it. They aren't cheap those PSCs.




Once I saw it, I just couldn't pass it up. Plus with the custom weathering i love it. I'd like to get one like yours, but like you said, they're not cheap lol


----------



## time warp

Chet, I really like those, very interesting.
Not something you see everyday.

Cole226, 'Boose-a-palooza! What a collection! Cannot have too many.


----------



## shaygetz

One of my favorites, a Mantua streamlined, custom painted by a long past owner, spent 7 years i a crumbling shed...it weathered so well that I simply added some black chalk on the roof, then sealed it all in with Dulcote....










A Mantua tin kit from 1949, as I got it...I only added trucks. I tend to leave the work of others long past alone, doing just enough to get it rolling, without altering their work as much as possible.

[


----------



## cole226

some great weathering and layout pics guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Hobo

Duplicate post.....


----------



## Old_Hobo

Genetk44 said:


> And two more..CNR wood cabooses....I think these were TrueLine Trains also.
> View attachment 225874


Nope....those are Walthers Platinum series....you can tell by the steps and trucks.....


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> Nope....those are Walthers Platinum series....you can tell by the steps and trucks.....


You are correct...good catch.


----------



## BFI66

-Pete


----------



## Genetk44

New additions picked up this morning


----------



## Genetk44

and number 2


----------



## shaygetz

My only high end one, an Atlas Premier...


----------



## time warp

This is fun! You guys ALWAYS impress me, and I like the diversity. Nobody with N scale so far though.


----------



## shaygetz

N scale Lone Star 000, the first N scale from 1965, kind of their tinplate era. It's diecast metal with quite possibly the worst looking couplers ever provided for a production model in any scale.










This is a transfer caboose given to me by a member, kitbashed in N scale as well...


----------



## CTValleyRR

So, just to prove that I am completely incompetent with anything remotely resembling a camera (which is funny, because my brother is a documentary film maker), here are my two. FWIW, I took 5 shots, at different areas, and this is the only passable one.


----------



## time warp

Nice lettering on the "home road" Crummy!
Layout looks nice too.
(I won't tell anybody, but the NH stubbed it's toe).


----------



## RonthePirate

time warp said:


> Nice lettering on the "home road" Crummy!
> Layout looks nice too.
> (I won't tell anybody, but the NH stubbed it's toe).


It's camera shy..........


----------



## MtRR75

time warp said:


> Nice lettering on the "home road" Crummy!
> Layout looks nice too.
> (I won't tell anybody, but the NH stubbed it's toe).


It is protesting. A caboose does not like to follow another caboose. They are very independent souls.


----------



## RonthePirate

shaygetz said:


> N scale Lone Star 000, the first N scale from 1965, kind of their tinplate era. It's diecast metal with quite possibly the worst looking couplers ever provided for a production model in any scale.


Looks really heavy. Nahhh, those aren't couplers......are they?
From that shot, kinda looks like black pipe cleaners wrapped around.
Nice looking piece though. The trucks look twice as heavy and sturdier than N of today.


----------



## shaygetz

I like matching locos to cabeese, especially to odd or showy paint schemes, the BL2 is an AHM HO model, the caboose is a Marx offering...


----------



## shaygetz

The one on the left is an old HO Silver Streak Drover's caboose kit I did years back that sports Central Valley trucks. The one on the right is an old Mantua bobber that had a damaged cupola that I removed and reroofed it flat.










This one is another Mantua on that I've carved off details and replaced with wire and other bits. The marker lights actually work from a battery inside...










My O. HO and N set...


----------



## time warp

All the Crummies in this thread are proof that trains should always include one. This is a lot better than a FRED thread! :laugh:


----------



## The New Guy

time warp said:


> ...FRED thread...


----------



## time warp

Are these HO scale?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

Another restore of another long past modeler's work...I really do try to simply get them road worthy and cosmetically complete as possible without taking away from the original modeler's intent if at all possible. This I believe is a Revell HO model from the 60s...


----------



## shaygetz

The New Guy said:


> View attachment 226826


I'm sure Fred would be pleased that I shrunk him to HO scale...too bad he had no cabeeses...


----------



## time warp

Cool beans, Bob! Mr. Rogers would be proud! I think I see Jell-O in the background.

The New Guy, you're not gettin' away that easily! You better show us your caboose. And I mean one that has wheels and goes on rails! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

These are the only 2 I have pictures of.


----------



## tooter

This caboose and crew car are both diecast kits from 1954. 










Greg


----------



## Lemonhawk

Where did the NYC caboose come from? Was it really a combined work crew/caboose combined car put together by NYC?


----------



## CTValleyRR

time warp said:


> Nice lettering on the "home road" Crummy!
> Layout looks nice too.
> (I won't tell anybody, but the NH stubbed it's toe).


Can't take credit for the home road -- that was a kit purchased at the real Valley Railroad, with some added detail on the end platforms and underneath.

The "toe stub" was deliberate. It doesn't show in the photo, but it's a 1% grade down to the right. I had to derail the NH caboose to keep both from rolling away. I guess I was a little aggressive, though, huh?


----------



## time warp

Just picking on you a little bit! Nice picture, and nice cabeese!


----------



## time warp

I really like that New York Central job! What's the story on that, CJ?

What are the odds of finding a set of those, Tooter? I never saw anything like that before.


----------



## Guest

time warp said:


> I really like that New York Central job! What's the story on that, CJ?
> 
> What are the odds of finding a set of those, Tooter? I never saw anything like that before.


It's an O gauge MTH Railking work caboose. I don't think these were very common. My understanding is that it was used as a caboose and for LCL freight. I found it at a train show for $20 and grabbed it. If you're not familiar with O gauge, Railking boxcars are semi-scale, full length but slightly smaller in width and height than a full size O scale car. The car is close enough to scale that it can be run with true O scale cars but is slightly smaller, something that wasn't uncommon back in the 40s, 50s and 60s.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaygetz

How 'bout a Strombecker wood and paper kit in HO from the very late 40s...


----------



## T-Man

Junk Box One from 2010.


----------



## time warp

jlc41, Here is the prototype for your Bachmann cabooses.


----------



## The New Guy

time warp said:


> The New Guy, you're not gettin' away that easily! You better show us your caboose...


Lemme see what I can do with that.

I must have a jillion of those buggers - every flyer auction since 1992 included 13 cabeese, seems...:laugh:

Can't hardly give them away.

Do have a few non runners around, odd ball scales and what have you.


----------



## time warp

You know that He who dies with the most cabooses wins.


----------



## shaygetz

Well....*I* think these count...:thumbsup:

TYCO searchlight cars...they only offered three...


----------



## shaygetz

Marx NYC bay window, HO scale...


----------



## RonthePirate

Quote from The New Guy: cabeese?? 

I just saw Webster running down the street, shouting something about English mutilation. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR

time warp said:


> You know that He who dies with the most cabooses wins.


He who dies with the most cabooses is still dead!


----------



## jlc41

Yes, but does he know it????


----------



## time warp

RonthePirate said:


> Quote from The New Guy: cabeese??
> 
> I just saw Webster running down the street, shouting something about English mutilation. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


These kids today :dunno:


----------



## FOURTEEN

Rock Island transfer caboose


----------



## jlc41

Here you go.


----------



## time warp

A few more. I don't know if Santa Fe had any blue searchlight cars, but here it is.
The Frisco is a favorite of my son, he likes the slogan. The Corky caboose is an IHC, the Midnight special is Tyco - of course!


----------



## shaygetz

Misc. hacks...









































































All told I have over 30 different cabeese...my favorite car next to plows...


----------



## time warp

Hey, Bob. What about the Army hack? Do you know what the prototype is and who made the model? I'm noticing the crash beams on the corners and the ride height. Different.


----------



## Lemonhawk

You're so fascinated by the Army Caboose, Time Warp that you missed the flying saucer just above it! Is interesting, sort of like the old tank cars that used a big square beam for the under carriage. Then again it just might be the extra low shot angle.


----------



## jlc41

shaygetz that's a nice sample collection you have. There is just so many interesting styles and paint schemes they are impossible to resist.


----------



## time warp

Found this one in pieces at a junk store a couple of hours ago


----------



## shaygetz

time warp said:


> Hey, Bob. What about the Army hack? Do you know what the prototype is and who made the model? I'm noticing the crash beams on the corners and the ride height. Different.


Cox Army set...includes a rail gun, antiaircraft car with guns and an exploding boxcar...:thumbsup:



jlc41 said:


> shaygetz that's a nice sample collection you have. There is just so many interesting styles and paint schemes they are impossible to resist.


Thanks, my sentiments exactly...

N scale transfer caboose, made by an online friend...










Another view of the 1949 Mantua...










Others in my assortment...


----------



## jlc41

Amazing verity, very nice.


----------



## time warp

Its hard to keep up with Bob!

Model Power










Marx Yellow? Santa Fe










Rivarossi


----------



## shaygetz

No one will catch me... 

Old Roundhouse kit...got kicked out of a photo contest for posting a pic of a real caboose. I smiled and said, "Look again..." Best prize I ever got...










The gentleman who owned this was a good friend at the club 'til he passed away some time back. I couldn't afford anything he had in his estate, but I got to pick up this for $3.










Found this in the dirt of an old shed where the modeler kept his layout. He had passed on 6 years before and the shed pretty much collapsed around what little his family left to the rats. It is as it came to me, only I added lettering for my road, and sealed in the natural weathering with clear flat...










I buult this one on HOn30 around an N scale passenger car truck using hand scribed styrene...










This could get me banned...I built it out of a kid's toy flasher unit, the circuitry is in the trailer...



















Does a clearance car count? Kitbashed it to an NMRA standards gauge...


----------



## time warp

That "dirt floor" bay window is a keeper! That would be the only caboose I'd need and I love the story. Looks to be an old Lima?:thumbsup:


I'm pushing, Bob! Down to my last half dozen. I may have to tap out! :dunno:
This picture courtesy of the little guy!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Wow Shaygetz, that puts a little realism into the NMRA gauge! That's a really nice looking C&O TimeWarp.


----------



## shaygetz

time warp said:


> That "dirt floor" bay window is a keeper! That would be the only caboose I'd need and I love the story. Looks to be an old Lima?:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I'm pushing, Bob! Down to my last half dozen. I may have to tap out! :dunno:


Yes, it's a Lima...can you believe that the flasher circuit for the tail light worked after cleaning it off?

As for catching up...I just have to start posting my N scale next...



Lemonhawk said:


> Wow Shaygetz, that puts a little realism into the NMRA gauge!


Thanks...alas, it showed all to easily just how close the scenery was near the track at the club... ;-)


----------



## shaygetz

And to push time warp down into the mud in a final push, and two of them with his help...(yes, one has been posted, but now it's mine, so it's like fresh and new)


----------



## time warp

Now I'm an ENABLER!!!!!!!!!
And my powers are being used against me!


----------



## time warp

I want to back up a little,

fourteen, what about your RI transfer? Is that built on a boxcar frame?

And jlc41, how 'bout some info on your new RI ?


----------



## Fifer

Thais is a caboose (AKA Shoving car) I did a couple years ago. The caboose lives in Socorro New Mexico. The graffiti is all hand done and it is N Scale.





































Mike


----------



## time warp

I hate seeing graffiti, but that is some nice work. Contemporary art really. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer

time warp said:


> I hate seeing graffiti, but that is some nice work. Contemporary art really. :thumbsup:


Thanks. We see it all the time and over the years the graffiti has changed but here is a shot of it sitting on Google earth.










Mike


----------



## time warp

Got this one at Schultz' in Dayton Ohio today, I haven't got a clue what the prototype is. All I know is that it has truss rods and I paid $2.00 for it.


----------



## Yellowstone Special

Well, let's bring in some more O scale. These are just purchased stock cabeese. But the tuscan brown one is from my original Lionel set, circa 1955. The other two are a Lionel CA-4 and an MTH CA-1.

I wish Lionel would have had sense enough to sell their premium cabeese with end marker lights like MTH did on their CA-1s.


----------



## time warp

Very nice group, and I also like the markers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowstone Special

time warp said:


> Very nice group, and I also like the markers. :thumbsup:



Thank you, time warp.


----------



## time warp

I picked up this old AHM "slogan" 'boose a few days ago.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I picked up this old AHM "slogan" 'boose a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 233697


haha i like that little unicycle guy


----------



## time warp

He's from an IHC carnival figure set. How come you aren't posting pics of your caboose?


----------



## time warp

Ancient Marx HO caboose lettered for New York Central. Interesting with silver cupola, has 3 brake wheels.


----------



## time warp

Marx HO caboose from the mail order only Green Giant train set. Very unusual.


----------



## time warp

A very nice Mantua C&O courtesy of Jerry Jenkins. Thank you!


----------



## cole226

couple more. planning a track cleaner for the B&O.


----------



## cole226

here they are.:goofball: hit wrong button

















On30 scratch built


----------



## time warp

Both nice, but I really like that B&O!


----------



## Shdwdrgn

That B&O is a really curious beast, can anyone tell me a little more about it? I see the loading door in the side, makes me think of a combine in a passenger train -- I assume this car also has a dual-purpose? And what's with the bay window?


----------



## time warp

Shdwdrgn said:


> That B&O is a really curious beast, can anyone tell me a little more about it? I see the loading door in the side, makes me think of a combine in a passenger train -- I assume this car also has a dual-purpose? And what's with the bay window?


 Go back and look at posts 42 and 48, Start at the OP of this thread, it's quite a show!


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Yeah I've only been hitting this thread on and off... sheesh so much information...


----------



## jlc41

See it's stuff like that that makes me want to get more stuff. But I have a lot of stuff and only so much track. That B&O sure is nice. The C&O is cool too.
TW, the Rock Island is a Bachmann. I do not have a story or history on it. I just remember as a kid their was a song about the Rock Island line and I like it, therefore a Rock Island loco, box car and caboose.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> View attachment 274186
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice Mantua C&O courtesy of Jerry Jenkins. Thank you!


Nice one! looks even better with the smoke jack on it :laugh:

I just discovered this thread, since I usually (well, always) go straight to the HO Forum. What else am I missing out here?


----------



## cole226

Shdwdrgn said:


> That B&O is a really curious beast, can anyone tell me a little more about it? I see the loading door in the side, makes me think of a combine in a passenger train -- I assume this car also has a dual-purpose? And what's with the bay window?


the B&O work caboose was part of the 1999 RailKing Docksider set.
I don't know if anybody ever had a prototype of it.
may have been a custom build, looks like it should have been a handy car for a work/maint train.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Here's an oddity that occurred recently after converting a pair of Tyco streamlined cabooses to their correct center cupola configuration. The parts were there, it had to be done :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

More fun things to do with Tyco streamlined cabeese:










And with the base of a Tyco Auto Loader:


----------



## time warp

Neat stuff! Interesting bobber!


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> See it's stuff like that that makes me want to get more stuff. But I have a lot of stuff and only so much track. That B&O sure is nice. The C&O is cool too.
> TW, the Rock Island is a Bachmann. I do not have a story or history on it. I just remember as a kid their was a song about the Rock Island line and I like it, therefore a Rock Island loco, box car and caboose.


 I had to go back a bit on that one, but the RI is a favorite.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Neat stuff! Interesting bobber!


I got into a caboose building craze last year - the Tyco streamlined caboose, which is really a N8 with the cupola slid back - drives me up the wall. So I got out the razor saw and went nuts for awhile :laugh:

But somehow along the way I made my peace with the Tyco version. Here's a Tyco streamliner done up in my favorite L&N scheme, which was really one of a number of experimental locomotive schemes. I think the L&N blew it when they didn't adopt it.


----------



## time warp

Those TYCO 'booses have always had me scratchin' my head! Why did they do that?
I was forced to increase my caboose count after starting this thread because Shaygetz was beating me down so bad. I learned that for every one he posts there are probably three more so I had to tap out!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## ExONRcarman

Love the caboose on blocks. something you would expect to see in an older train yard


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Those TYCO 'booses have always had me scratchin' my head! Why did they do that?


It makes absolutely no sense. Seems like they could have made a correctly configured, prototypically-based caboose just as easily. Just stick the dang cupola in the center where it belongs! Is that so hard?
Why, Tyco? WHY?? :lol_hitting:


----------



## JNXT 7707

Is there a more ubiquitous caboose in model railroading? it has been produced/marketed under many brands for probably over half a century. This one is a Varney that I dug out of a hobby store junk box for a dollar. I was going to do something with it, but in the end decided I liked it as just a red caboose. I can stick it on the end of anything :laugh:


----------



## time warp

I believe those were built by the Ubiquitous Car Company. 

I've always liked that style.


----------



## JNXT 7707

NICE crummy, TW!

Reminds me of another $1 caboose I repainted. I call it "FADED NYC"


----------



## time warp

MDC? Looks good!


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> MDC? Looks good!


Yep...original paint was PC


----------



## Shdwdrgn

JNXT 7707 said:


> It makes absolutely no sense. Seems like they could have made a correctly configured, prototypically-based caboose just as easily. Just stick the dang cupola in the center where it belongs! Is that so hard?
> Why, Tyco? WHY?? :lol_hitting:


Wait... is the 'cupola' the raised windowed section on top? So you're saying they are actually supposed to be in the center??? I always just thought it was different styles of caboose.


----------



## time warp

Just on the Tyco Caboose actually. It is a Loosely based model of a Pennsylvania Railroad caboose that should have the cupola in the center of the roof instead of offset.

The other styles of cabooses that are typically available with the offset cupola are generally correct.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Just on the Tyco Caboose actually. It is a Loosely based model of a Pennsylvania Railroad caboose that should have the cupola in the center of the roof instead of offset.
> 
> The other styles of cabooses that are typically available with the offset cupola are generally correct.


Right, technically or 'prototypically' speaking it's a N8 caboose. 

Here's a couple I brought back to their proper configuration with the aid of my trusty razor saw...


----------



## Shdwdrgn

There's so many variations of every other car on the track that I never thought anything of the caboose configuration... but it sure makes a lot more sense to have the cupola in the center so you never have to worry about it facing the wrong direction.

Yay, I learned something!


----------



## time warp

The "Santa Fe" style caboose DOES have the cupola off set. It is a more common steam era type hack. But generally yes, most are centered or nearly so.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Shdwdrgn said:


> but it sure makes a lot more sense to have the cupola in the center so you never have to worry about it facing the wrong direction


On that subject, was there really a right/wrong direction for the caboose to face? Or another way to ask that, did a caboose have a front and back?



I mean, even with most cabooses with a "center" cupola, the cupola was not in the exact center, and was shifted to one end slightly....


----------



## JNXT 7707

Shdwdrgn said:


> There's so many variations of every other car on the track that I never thought anything of the caboose configuration... but it sure makes a lot more sense to have the cupola in the center so you never have to worry about it facing the wrong direction.
> 
> Yay, I learned something!


"As far as I know" there isn't really a front or rear to a caboose. The seats in the cupolas face both ways, and I'm sure the railroads wouldn't want to be bothered with the additional step of having to turn them around like a locomotive. 
As a kid - and I still do it - if a cupola is not centered on a caboose I'll always put the long side of the roof first, somehow it looks better to me


----------



## time warp

I have three comments;
#1, Jerry is right, the cupola "should" be centered or towards the rear of the Train. ( It's not my fault the real railroads ran them backwards some times):laugh:

#2, In reality most are/were set up to be bi directional.

#3, Old Hobo, you gotta pay the fare, where's your crummy pic?


----------



## Mark Boyce

I think that is right since seats are either way. I have always put the long roof forward for 50 years, but my preference is centered cupola caboose. Personal preferences only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo

time warp said:


> Old Hobo, you gotta pay the fare, where's your crummy pic?


I have posted this before, but in another thread....so here ya go....by the way, they are called "vans" in Canada.....although caboose is also used.....


----------



## IronManStark

Just a few pics of my cabooses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNXT 7707

NICE ones!

IronMan, I like what you did with the Tyco Streamline caboose - the trim on the windows and the painted grab bars do wonders for it :thumbsup:

Hobo that is a unique looking van. Don't usually see them that long. Looks good!


----------



## IronManStark

JNXT 7707 said:


> NICE ones!
> 
> 
> 
> IronMan, I like what you did with the Tyco Streamline caboose - the trim on the windows and the painted grab bars do wonders for it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo that is a unique looking van. Don't usually see them that long. Looks good!




Thanks!! It was a pain with the windows. I do like how it turned out. I may do this to a different one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Now THIS is fun! They are all so similar but at the same time different. Thanks for posting, guys! Nice work!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Here are the three cabooses that I own. The leftmost one is the first one I bought. It was originally undecorated and I added the GN decals. I still want to paint its roof silver so that its not all red. The rightmost one is the most recent one I've purchased. Found it at a train show for only $6. Still need to do weathering on all three. You may notice that the wheels are already painted since I put resistors on them for block current detection.

Mark


----------



## time warp

Nice group, Mark. Good job on the decal work as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

My latest 'generic' AHM caboose fresh out of the shop. It was missing a few pieces when I got it, but I found a donor and got it together. I like this one more as a curiosity than anything. The silver was sprayed over the completely assembled body after it had been painted in PC green, the slogan on the sides is tampo printed. Kind of a fits all train set caboose from AHM's last days. I like the silver.


----------



## PhillipL

All, I absolutely love the photos everyone has been posting. It is great to see that such a wide variety of cabooses are working on so many layouts.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I like that silver caboose. Very nice and different.


----------



## time warp

Lima bay window cabin car lettered for Transport Leasing, not many of these around.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Here's a kitbash from a variety of parts laying around.


----------



## time warp

I just got this one from danhi, Interesting color and roadname. Really different.


----------



## IronManStark

time warp said:


> I just got this one from danhi, Interesting color and roadname. Really different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 286953




Wow that is really neat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Thanks, I though so too. Never know what you'll find in the MTF for sale or trade forum!


----------



## time warp

Another AHM slogan caboose. This one also is from the last days of AHM, and like the silver slogan hack I posted a while back it's a little quirky. A hard to find model.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I just got this one from danhi, Interesting color and roadname. Really different.
> 
> 
> View attachment 286953


Beautiful crummy TW....who made it? I don't recognize the shell.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, I like that silver caboose. Very nice and different.





JNXT 7707 said:


> Beautiful crummy TW....who made it? I don't recognize the shell.


 Hey Joe, There is just something about that little bugger that I really like. That style is absolutely identical to some that the Rock Island owned. When I lived in Oklahoma they gave caboose train rides on Farmrail with a consist of about 5 of this type crummy, so I got to ride in a real one.

That one is a Bachmann, Jerry. It's kind of a curiousity because the excellent lettering work would lead one to believe it's a Silver series, but it has the plastic wheels and train set type trucks. Who knows? It's cool though.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I worked in Oklahoma for a bit. Would go site seeing and would see coal drags of 100+ cars amazing to see. To say nothing of the little oil rigs along the hwys.


----------



## time warp

It's been caboosa-palooza lately around here because I had stumbled across a few that I had been seeking for a while.
This NYC "Pacemaker" caboose is one that I haven't been able to locate for years. I remember buying a couple of them for .99 each at Kay-Bee toy and hobby in the early '80's when they were liquidating AHM merchandise. Traded off at some point I wanted another one for old time's sake. This one turned up and is like new.












jlc41, Oklahoma certainly has some interesting sights, I lived there for 23 years and rare was the time the wind wasn't knocking me around. All the trees lean to the North. It's brutal.


----------



## jlc41

You can say that again. They do get some nasty weather. Very nice caboose, I like the paint job.


----------



## JNXT 7707

It's an AHM caboosapaloosa. I almost posted these under the AHM thread, but figured they belonged here. Just got these from TW. Both look like they are brand new :smokin:


----------



## time warp

I'm glad they've got a good home!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Shadow001

Not mine but pretty crummy caboose.:laugh:


----------



## time warp

That's about as basic as they come! It would be an interesting project though. Notice the rag stuffed in the top of the door to keep the wind out?


----------



## ExONRcarman

very cool. if im not mistaken i may have all the part to construct that. just need to but glue.


----------



## mopac

That is some caboose. Looks like it was made in some local shop. I don't see a smoke stack. It may not have a stove to keep warm. Hence the rags at the top of door. It does have a windshield wiper.


----------



## mopac

It may have an onboard generator. So maybe electric heat. Something has to power
the wiper and that light under the roof.


----------



## pvsrv

*Reading Rail*

Just joined the forum and found this thread. Though I'm primarily interested in O scale, I do have the American Flyer set from when we were kids. This caboose is from that set.


----------



## time warp

pvsrv said:


> Just joined the forum and found this thread. Though I'm primarily interested in O scale, I do have the American Flyer set from when we were kids. This caboose is from that set.
> 
> View attachment 291570


 Welcome aboard and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fifer

PVSRV , Welcome and thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## pvsrv

Thank you both!


----------



## IronManStark

Just finished up some details on my repaint / rename of this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Very nice!


----------



## IronManStark

Thanks !! Now if only my skills for soldering would be better lol! Look at that ball of a booger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNXT 7707

IronManStark said:


> Just finished up some details on my repaint / rename of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty! You have to look close to tell it's not an upscale RTR!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Here's another Life-Like crummy, this one is riding on a Roundhouse caboose chassis.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Yes it looks like a big ball of solder, but you did not melt the ties! If you have a Dermel you could grind or file it down. Reheating and using a solder sucker or solder wick would be another choice, but more risk to the ties! Get some nice fine .031 diameter multicore Kester solder. And the Caboose is the real picture any way!


----------



## IronManStark

JNXT 7707 said:


> That's a beauty! You have to look close to tell it's not an upscale RTR!




Thanks man!! It did start life out as a Santa Fe from bachmann lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

My latest cabin car just arrived today, covered with dirt and without trucks or couplers. Its a rare ROCO transport leasing caboose. I have a red bay window style in this roadname, but never saw this one before. Anyway, I did a little fixin' and it's ready for service!


----------



## JNXT 7707

WHOAH TW.....that crummy is a special beauty! You keep posting these jewels and I keep adding to my 'want' list :laugh:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> WHOAH TW.....that crummy is a special beauty! You keep posting these jewels and I keep adding to my 'want' list :laugh:


 Thanks! We do what we can.:eyes:
Notice the almost N&W blue?


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Thanks! We do what we can.:eyes:
> Notice the almost N&W blue?


As a matter of fact, I did. A crafty move!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Here's a couple of old Varneys I got recently. One is as complete as I've seen, the other needs some work. These things are as old as I am!
If you look up "Little Red Caboose" in the encyclopedia, this is what you'd find....


----------



## time warp

I'd bet those have stories to tell.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Jerry, I know I have one of those Varney cabeese somewhere, It when with my Varney Dockside, the first HO locomotive I bought, probably late 50's


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I'd bet those have stories to tell.


That's part of the reason I like them so much. Boggles the imagination.


----------



## jlc41

It just amazese me the variety of equipment you guy's come up with. TW, I like that one. That's my problem an sort of partcial to cabeeses.


----------



## time warp

I like cabooses also, Joe. Most of them that I have I find as castoffs and throways that nobody else wants. I gotta be careful though because they seem to multiply on their own!:laugh:


----------



## jlc41

Can you say wabbits. I have 54 pieices of rolling stock including loco's and 8 are cabooses. That's 14.8%, is there a problem here??? :thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

Of course not, I've got at least 20! Sounds to me like you need more cabeese!


----------



## Old_Hobo

These are fairly new releases:

C.N. Pt. St. Charles caboose, Trueline Trains:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332649&stc=1&d=1501597454

C.P. caboose, Rapido:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332657&stc=1&d=1501597504


----------



## time warp

Those are really well done models. Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Hobo

Thanks, but I can take no modeling credit...those are right out of the box!


----------



## alaska railroad

My favorite 2 booses.
Walthers "alaska".
Athearn genesis dcc lighted "southern".


----------



## Old_Hobo

That Athearn Genesis SP caboose is exceptionally nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Genetk44

I have a couple of the TLT PSC cabeese and they are sweet! Old Hobo..how does that CP caboose compare??


----------



## Old_Hobo

They are both equally well built and detailed....they look like they could have come out of the same company, and in fact, I do believe that Rapido had something to do with the CN caboose early on in the background...originally, Trueline had nothing to do with it...read the history as posted on Trueline Trains site:



> Pointe St Charles Caboose clarification
> posted Nov 8, 2012, 9:28 PM by Randy Hammill [ updated Nov 8, 2012, 9:29 PM ]
> 
> This seems to be confusing people more than any other issue. So I will attempt to clarify things a bit.
> 
> 1. We have nothing to do with the project.
> *
> Tom Tomblin / CMT initiated this project, and Rapido is manufacturing it. *For the most current status on the project itself, go to: http://www.rapidotrains.com/pscvan.html
> 
> You can go ahead and check it out now.
> 
> We'll wait.
> 
> Did you read it?
> 
> All of it?
> 
> OK, now you know everything we know about the project.
> 
> Important: Note that we have not 'taken over the order book of CMT'
> 
> We are only offering to fill orders if you'd like us to.
> 
> But you already know that because you read the rest of our CMT Update Page.. Right? Good.
> 
> 2. We don't know yet if we will be filling orders for the Pointe St Charles Caboose.
> 
> If in fact Tom / CMT complete the project, then our guess is that they will fill the orders themselves.
> 
> 3. We can't return your deposits.
> 
> We didn't take your deposit, nor did we receive it from CMT.
> 
> If we fill the orders, then we'll honor as much of the deposit as we can afford. Like other models we expect that to be at least 20% of the SRP, but we won't really know until they are released.
> 
> If Tom / CMT is filling your order, then you will be working with them regarding your model and deposit.
> 
> 4. If you want us to fill your order for the PSC Caboose or any other model ordered from CMT, you need to tell us.
> 
> We don't have a list.
> 
> OK, we have some information, but the information we have is incomplete, inaccurate, unreliable, and irrelevent.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because we won't be filling your order unless you tell us you want us to fill it. So you need to send your name, shipping address, phone number, and CMT Sales Order to [email protected]
> 
> But we don't have to tell you that because you already read the rest of our CMT Update Page. Right? RIGHT!?!?
> 
> Seriously, we can't honor any deposit for you if you don't provide a copy of your CMT Sales Order.
> 
> We don't have copies.
> 
> We don't have a list we're working from, and if you want the model from us, you need to tell us.
> 
> That's it. It's the same as any other model pre-ordered from CMT that you'd like us to try to fill.


----------



## alaska railroad

Old_Hobo said:


> That Athearn Genesis SP caboose is exceptionally nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks Hobo.
It's real neat to see at night, when you can look inside and see the fully detailed interior.


----------



## Genetk44

Old Hobo...where did you purchase your vans from??


----------



## time warp

I think Genetk44 posted the first Trueline on this thread, they are exceptional models.
Nice ones You have also, Alaska!


----------



## Old_Hobo

Genetk44 said:


> Old Hobo...where did you purchase your vans from??


For the CN Trueline Trains ones, I got 3 of them from Trains & Such here in Calgary, one from George's Trains in Markham, Ont, and one from Central Hobbies in Vancouver....

I got the CP Rapido one from Trains & Such here in Calgary...


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> For the CN Trueline Trains ones, I got 3 of them from Trains & Such here in Calgary, one from George's Trains in Markham, Ont, and one from Central Hobbies in Vancouver....
> 
> I got the CP Rapido one from Trains & Such here in Calgary...


Thanks...just checked all their websites, seems none of them have the CP wide-vision caboose....guess I'll have to check Van Horne Hobbies...if anybody has it in stock he will.

It amazes me how bad most of the Canadian shops online sites are...Canadian shops must lose a ton of online business. Trains and Such website is incredibly useless. George's Trains is a bit better but not by much. Credit Valley is a bit hard to navigate but generally its usable,Otther Valley has a pretty good and usable site...and that seems to be it...oh and EuroRail Hobbies in B.C has a very good site.


----------



## Old_Hobo

The state of on-line sites have never bothered me...I like to actually go to the train store and look around, gab with the owner and other modelers, and actually pick up the items I want in my hands...

The George's Trains one that I got, I did order on-line...actually, I phoned using the number I got on their site, and I had it in 4 days!

The Central Hobbies one I got in person when they came to Supertrain in Calgary this past April....

I have gotten what I want locally, but I guess that isn't possible for everyone, so the internet is needed....

But I'm not surprised you can't find any....the CP ones were released almost 2 years ago, and the CN ones were released back in February this year....if you don't grab them right away, you don't get them...


----------



## Genetk44

I agree that going to a bricks and morter shop and actually buying from them is my preference also...I'm pretty lucky here...Udisco is 7 minutes from my house,Hobby Jonction is 15 minutes from my house and Van Horne Hobbies is 20-30 minutes from my house depending on traffic. I always check the first 2 before going the online shop route, Van Horne is a more complex trip so I only go about once a year...I'm betting he will have a couple of the Rapido CP wide-visions in stock.

Unfortunately sometimes online shopping is the only way, when I wanted some of those Rapido Point Ste Charles cabeese nobody around here had them in stock, Credit Valley did and they got the business. I've had very good and fast service from Credit Valley, Otter Valley and Central Hobbies. I use those three sites because they are easy to navigate, show their inventory and are easy to shop from. 

Personally, Trains and Such, if they are actually paying for their site are wasteing their money...it's a perfect example of how not to design a website IMHO. It was a waste of my time going onto it and I would never bother even going back to visit it unless somebody actually told me that it had been revamped. It seems like the majority of Canadian hobbyshop websites fall into the same badly thought out design and format.


----------



## Old_Hobo

I'd be interested in seeing if Van Horne is any Rapido CP ones in stock...I'd be amazed, in fact, if they did...


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> I'd be interested in seeing if Van Horne is any Rapido CP ones in stock...I'd be amazed, in fact, if they did...


I wouldn't be amazed at all...this is just one of their " showrooms"


----------



## Old_Hobo

Impressive.....but I'll still be amazed...those vans were sold out almost 2 years ago, at $75.00 apiece, and they are so nice, I doubt there's any left on store shelves....anywhere....


----------



## Genetk44

If I make it up there I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Thank you.....and if there's any left, pick one up for me...I could use another one! I'll not find one anywhere else....


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> Thank you.....and if there's any left, pick one up for me...I could use another one! I'll not find one anywhere else....


Will do...any issue about same road number? Budget??


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Where is that?!?!?!?!


----------



## Genetk44

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Where is that?!?!?!?!


Shop just north of Montreal.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Holy cow! Wish that there were more stores like that here in NY.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Genetk44 said:


> Will do...any issue about same road number? Budget??


I'll pay $75.00.....the chance of me getting the same number I have is slim....and I'll take that chance....


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> I'll pay $75.00.....the chance of me getting the same number I have is slim....and I'll take that chance....


Ok...got it.


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> I'd be interested in seeing if Van Horne is any Rapido CP ones in stock...I'd be amazed, in fact, if they did...


Man if only we had bet...I'd be a very rich man now..he had 30 of them in 5 boxes x 6 per box...we opened 3 boxes...I bought 3 including your road number...13 of the others had defects, mostly to do with the marker lights. He brought 2 others that had no defects out front. We didn't bother opening the other 2 boxes. I suggested he speak to his boss about discounting the ones with the defective marker lights by 10-15 bucks and he'd move them no problem.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I'll have to expand again and increse my yard or put in another one, is there no end to this diabolical hobby???  I havent finished my 1st expansion yet


----------



## Old_Hobo

Genetk44 said:


> Man if only we had bet...I'd be a very rich man now..he had 30 of them in 5 boxes x 6 per box...we opened 3 boxes...I bought 3 including your road number...13 of the others had defects, mostly to do with the marker lights. He brought 2 others that had no defects out front. We didn't bother opening the other 2 boxes. I suggested he speak to his boss about discounting the ones with the defective marker lights by 10-15 bucks and he'd move them no problem.


Well then, count me amazed! It seems that any of the other retailers I have talked to don't have any, and can't get any because Rapido has sold out......perhaps Van Horne had bought them out....:laugh:

So, is one of those that you bought count as one that you are selling me?


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> Well then, count me amazed! It seems that any of the other retailers I have talked to don't have any, and can't get any because Rapido has sold out......perhaps Van Horne had bought them out....:laugh:
> 
> So, is one of those that you bought count as one that you are selling me?


This one is yours if you want...no obligation on your part


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, I'll have to expand again and increse my yard or put in another one, is there no end to this diabolical hobby???  I havent finished my 1st expansion yet


 Naaah! Just store the excess and switch them out once in a while. Helps keep things fresh.


----------



## Genetk44

Old Hobo...check your private messages


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Do they mail order from that place?


----------



## Genetk44

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Do they mail order from that place?


I don't know but I seriously doubt it, it's pretty well a one-man operation.


----------



## MikeL

Genetk44 said:


> I wouldn't be amazed at all...this is just one of their " showrooms"
> 
> View attachment 332945
> 
> 
> View attachment 332953


Are these photos of Van Horne Hobbies? Truth be told, I had never heard of them before. I go mostly for advice and help and Hobbie Jonction has been fine.


----------



## Genetk44

MikeL said:


> Are these photos of Van Horne Hobbies? Truth be told, I had never heard of them before. I go mostly for advice and help and Hobbie Jonction has been fine.


Yes MikeL that is Van Horne Hobbies


----------



## Lehigh74

I was drawn to this caboose because of the solid green paint scheme. NMl 92898 was the only caboose painted solid green by the Reading although Weaver made at least two other numbers in the solid green color.

As cabooses go, this one is pretty crummy. No windows. No light. No detailed interior. Plastic trucks. As I was removing the packing material, parts started falling off…a set of steps, both end details and the tool box. There is a steel weight that was loose and crashing around inside. The cupola came off…not sure if it is supposed to be removable or not. I removed the cabin from the frame so I can install glazing and secure the wayward weight.


----------



## time warp

Looks like you are getting it together. Would you call that a "RTR KIT?" :laugh:


----------



## Old_Hobo

In this case, RTR means "ready to re-build"....:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

I have two cabooses, one that is plain, and it's twin shown above. The Canadian flag and such were added before July 1st for Canada's 150th birthday. I wanted to add the Maple Leaf to honour Canada.

It turned out pretty good! 

:cAnada:

-J.


----------



## time warp

Nice Van! Maker?


----------



## JNXT 7707

Old Athearn UP crummy patched for the BRTX.


----------



## time warp

Real crummy crummy, Jerry! I went back through this thread a little bit ago and so many images are now "Photobucketed" :smilie_daumenneg:
Bummer! Some neat stuff we can't even see now.:rippedhand:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Real crummy crummy, Jerry! I went back through this thread a little bit ago and so many images are now "Photobucketed" :smilie_daumenneg:
> Bummer! Some neat stuff we can't even see now.:rippedhand:


I went back and replaced the ones I posted in this thread that were "P-Bucketed". But it's probably impossible to go back and do the hundreds I've posted here and there


----------



## time warp

What a drag! It would be a nearly impossible task to replace all those pictures. Too bad.


----------



## time warp

This is a re-boot of a lost Pbucket pic. This one has quite a history, having been found in the ruins of an old shed and naturally weathered. Courtesy of Shaygetz:thumbsup:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> This is a re-boot of a lost Pbucket pic. This one has quite a history, having been found in the ruins of an old shed and naturally weathered. Courtesy of Shaygetz:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 337914


In my humble opinion, that crummy is near perfection.


----------



## Lehigh74

This looks a bit better since I painted the end pieces, installed glazing, secured the weight, and reassembled it. The end pieces are super fragile. At some point, I noticed the vertical grab rail on both ends had broken, but I have no idea when it happened. I used a paper clip to fabricate new ones. After the real 92898 was painted green, it was used as an office behind the loco shop in Reading, but this one will get plenty of run time. It goes well with my RBMN SD40.


----------



## time warp

Looks nice, glad you got it back together.


----------



## time warp

Another junk box refugee I found at Train Central in Indy today. This is another oddball ROCO hack that will likely receive BRTX lettering.


----------



## Lemonhawk

So you stopped at TC on your way to or from gencon? My daughter and her boyfriend were there over the weekend. The crummy almost seems like it has some rust on it!


----------



## time warp

I stopped on my way back from Anderson, which is a little NW of Indy.
That junk box "weathering" does have a rusty appearance which I plan on dullcoating into place. It looks good to me!


----------



## jlc41

Looks good to me too. I think you put your BRTX lettering on and call it a day.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> Looks good to me too. I think you put your BRTX lettering on and call it a day.


My thinking exactly, J! 
How is it that I am now acquiring and lettering equipment for the BRTX, but have lettered NOTHING for my own Railroad?:dunno:
Go figure :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## jlc41

What is it that Holms says... "the games afoot".


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> My thinking exactly, J!
> How is it that I am now acquiring and lettering equipment for the BRTX, but have lettered NOTHING for my own Railroad?:dunno:
> Go figure :smilie_auslachen:


At least your priorities are in order....the BRTX thanks you for your service :laugh:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> At least your priorities are in order....the BRTX thanks you for your service :laugh:


:hah::knock_teeth_out:


----------



## traction fan

*N-scale caboose with marker lamps*

Here you go. The LEDs are powered by a tiny 3v. battery, and turning the smoke jack operates a homemade "switch."

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

Very good! It's about time we had some more N scale on this thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lemonhawk

CTvallyRR, keep in mind a good photographer would have taken 100 shots and thrown out 99. That's one of the secrets of taking good pictures, throw 99% out!


----------



## CTValleyRR

Lemonhawk said:


> CTvallyRR, keep in mind a good photographer would have taken 100 shots and thrown out 99. That's one of the secrets of taking good pictures, throw 99% out!


I don't disagree, but I have too many other demands on my limited and valuable time. I usually take two or three, and use the best. Great photography is not one of my life aspirations.


----------



## Shdwdrgn

I've discovered macro-photography is an art form in itself. You spend an hour futzing around with the camera settings until you can finally get the piece in focus, only to discover that the lighting is horrible and you can't actually make out any details. You probably need a dedicated bench space just for the equipment needed to take these pics.


----------



## Lemonhawk

or ring lights that go around your lens.


----------



## Ace

*kitbashing with junk*

A friend's junk box yielded two commonplace Lionel cabooses, each with heavy damage on the front end ...


----------



## time warp

There you go! :laugh:


----------



## jlc41

Works for me, nice job.


----------



## time warp

I DO like it, I just can't place what it reminds me of.


----------



## lionellines

time warp said:


> I DO like it, I just can't place what it reminds me of.


Siamese twins?


----------



## Ace

Some years ago a friend gifted me this vintage Silver Streak HO caboose with original box. Said he picked it up at a train show in Denver. It's mostly wood construction, nicely built but could use some touch-up. I currently run it on one of my HO mini-layouts.


----------



## time warp

Nice oldie. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jlc41

I would say it looks like it's already weathered and ready to go.


----------



## Ace

Marx 3/16 scale metal cabooses (and matching boxcar). I grew up next to the NYC mainline and it wasn't unusual to sometimes see more than one caboose on a train, but they were mostly bay window cabooses in jade green. The term "scale" applies loosely here since it's borderline tinplate.

This is what I call "Sb2000" scale: 1:64 S scale on 1.25" O gauge works out to might-have-been futuristic 2-meter broad gauge (80").


----------



## time warp

The pacemaker scheme is sharp, especially when you get a solid train of them. Nice stuff!


----------



## Ace

This is an all-metal pre-war American Flyer #484 caboose that I converted from O-gauge to S-gauge. Another save from the junk pile. Probably close to 80 years old?


----------



## JNXT 7707

The latest addition to the BRTX fleet, freshly painted in the new paint scheme...


----------



## time warp

Nice "blast from the past" , Ace!:thumbsup:

Jerry, another class A job.:smilie_daumenpos:
Very nice!


----------



## Ace

That BRTX is a unique scheme. High visibility, safety first!

This caboose is HO Athearn, I think custom decorated by Rail Runner. I picked it up at a train show a few years ago along with the SP&S boxcar.


----------



## Roger Hensley




----------



## time warp

Hello, Roger! Haven't heard from you in a while. It took me a minute to notice the wisp of smoke from the stack, nice detail.
Can you tell us a little about these models?


----------



## Roger Hensley

That photo was taken in 2011. The caboose is a stand in for a Big Four caboose. I painted and decaled it giving it the Big Four number and paint job. The Loco is an 0-8-0 Steamer from IHC. That's the first yard I made with the modified engine house in the background.


----------



## time warp

I have a somewhat similar Mantua hack in similar paint. I couldn't quite place the engine though, thanks for the info.


----------



## Maddog

Lots of interesting cabooses posted here. This is the only caboose I have on my layout. Scratchbuilt except for trucks and couplers. Figure is a modified WWII soldier. Scale: 35n2.


----------



## J.Albert1949

Milwaukee 990677 in front of my old Plasticville freight house.
I picked this up on ebay, the original owner had tastefully weathered it a bit.
I think it might have been from an estate sale, if so, the memory of it's former owner rolls on when I run it...


----------



## time warp

Nice to see some new action on this thread! Nice hack!


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Wow, has it really been three years since this thread was running??? Seems so much more recent than that. Alas, I still don't have a crummy caboose.


----------



## time warp

Shdwdrgn said:


> Wow, has it really been three years since this thread was running??? Seems so much more recent than that. Alas, I still don't have a crummy caboose.


Even a nice "crummy" will do.


----------



## traction fan

time warp said:


> Even a nice "crummy" will do.


time warp;

Welcome back! have not heard anything from you in quite awhile.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## time warp

traction fan said:


> time warp;
> 
> Welcome back! have not heard anything from you in quite awhile.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


Thanks. I bounce in and out of here from time to time.
BTW: Looks like the November Danville, Indiana train show might be happening. I'll post news later.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Always nice to hear from you TW!


----------

